# Model 3 in 1 Lap Of America - team PGR!



## DamiánRX7 (May 4, 2021)

My Tesla buddies are flexing a Model 3 in the 1 Lap Of America, 'charge them up' with some support on their social media! ;-)

team PGR - Youtube
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCuSfUFJFjP7dyJC06F5OOMA

team PGR - Insta
https://www.instagram.com/teampgr1


----------

